# arrancar motor con poca potencia



## xevi (May 8, 2007)

Ante todo, decir que no tengo ni idea de electronica, pero a pesar de todo, espero podais ayudarme...
Tengo una herramienta portátil de carpinteria (un cepillo estacionario) de 1500w, y he de utilizarlo con un generador Honda de 2200w, y no consigo arrancar el cepillo; o me salta el automático del generador, o se me para directamente. Supongo que la potencia de arranque supera la del generador (aunque he utilizado sin problemas herramientas de similares características, o incluso más potentes). ¿Hay alguna manera de arrancarlo?. Yo pensaba en disminuir la velocidad del motor con algun variador, no sé si así dispondria de potencia suficiente con el generador.
Espero podais ayudarme, ya que si tengo que cambiar el generador, no me sale a cuenta.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2007)

Prueba conecandole en serie una lampara de alumbrado de 500 W, una vez que arranque el motor puentea la lampara (Cortocircuitar).


----------



## mcrven (May 8, 2007)

A ver amigo, lo que te propone fogonazo está muy bién para una que otra cosita de vez en cuando, pero si debes trabajar continuamente con la herramienta, deberás tomar en cuenta otras opciones.

Si el motor es un AC monofásico de inducción, no va a ser posible que lo arranques con esa planta ya que, la corriente de arranque de ese tipo de motor es de aprox. 16 veces la corriente de trabajo (pico).

Quizás te arranque bién, en vacío, si le pones un motor del tipo universal (los que tienen escobillas) de la misma potencia.

Por otra parte, si debes trabajar continuamente, vas a quemas la planta. Generalmente, esas plantas, están diseñadas para servicio de emergencia ( una o dos horas, o menos...), solo un rato mioentras se reestable el servicio eléctrico.

Te sugiero evaluar la situación y trates de adquirir un planta de aprox. 10-15 KW de las rateadas para servicio contínuo.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## thors (May 9, 2007)

ante cualquier solucion debes mantener el cepillo en buen estado ya que como dice mcrven el peak de consumo es critico ..te recomiendo esto.....

1: chequea el estado de los rodamientos si estan defectuosos debes cambiarlos y mantenerlos con buena lubricacion

2: si tu herramienta tiene muchas horas de trabajo es recomendable realizar una  
l impieza  en la zona del colector en donde estan los carbones ( solo si usa carbones)

3: en general chequea el consumo de tu motor si esta normal segun datos del fabricante 
el estado del condensador si usa etc... 

en resumen que un electricista revise el motor si esta en buenas condiciones y tal vez el problema se solucione 

suerte


----------



## xevi (May 9, 2007)

Gracias a todos por contestar, pero creo que el problema será otro... Me explico: 

Compré la herramienta en una oferta del supermercado. Es una herramienta de bricolaje, no profesional, con un motor de los de escobillas, vaya. Y para este uso la compré, para realizar trabajos esporádicos de bricolaje en una casita de campo sin luz, que es donde tengo el generador. Como no la necesitaba aun, la tube guardada unos meses, y la semana pasada decidí darle uso. Al abrir la caja, vi que el interruptor electromagnético estaba roto. Probé si funcionaba, y al no dar señales de vida, quité el interruptor y punteé los cables directamente. Y ahí fué cuando me saltaba el automático del generador, que yo atribuí a un exceso de consumo. Pero hoy decidí probarla en casa (cosa que aún no había hecho), y también me salta el automático, o sea que el problema será otro, que tendré que revisar con calma con ayuda de algún electricista. Porqué no creo que la ausencia del interruptor electromagnético sea la causa (dejé los cables de alimentación de la bobina sueltos, e hize un puente con los otros dos). Por una parte, me alivia saber que el generador no es el problema (de momento), pero por otra parte me fastidia tener una máquina nueva por estrenar (la garantia del supermercado ya ha caducado) que no funciona.

De todos modos, me intriga la solución del foco conectado en serie... ¿Me podríais explicar, de manera sencilla, en que se basa el "invento", y como funciona?

Gracias por todo, de momento. Os mantendré informaciónrmados.


----------

